# Dog Biting Back End? (and causing wounds)



## mariaelise (Jun 25, 2009)

This happened a couple of months ago. My dog has recently been biting the area right above his tail. It isn't ticks or fleas, we have ruled that out. He knows he is not supposed to do it, as last time this happened he ended up making a gash in that area. We always make him stop when we see him biting it and will scold him for it. He has gotten clever about it though. When we let him in the backyard to go to the bathroom, he will go around the corner and bite it there. He will move to a room where no one is on purpose. I don't know what to do. He has not injured himself yet, but it is just a matter of time. Please help!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Have you ruled out worms/parasites?


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

You are acting like this is a training or behavioural problem... it's clearly a medical problem, so reprimanding him for the equivalent of scratching an itch isn't going to help matters at all. What did your vet say?


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Please take your dog to the vet. The problem could be a multitude of things. Including any of the above posts. Full anal glands could also be the issue.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Are you SURE it isn't fleas? My dog Toby will chew the spot right above his tail if he gets even one flea bite. He's very sensitive. Once you've 100% ruled out fleas, then a vet check would be best.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I haven't seen fleas for years but fleas land and bite Sassy. Put a white wet paper towel under his rear end and give a good scritch back there. If you see tiny dark bits that dissolve reddish a flea landed, bit and left.


----------



## zsu2357 (Jun 27, 2009)

rosemaryninja said:


> You are acting like this is a training or behavioural problem... it's clearly a medical problem, so reprimanding him for the equivalent of scratching an itch isn't going to help matters at all. What did your vet say?



When you say medical, are you including dog depression?they will bite themselves raw.


----------



## ksharbin (Jun 28, 2009)

My great dane was recently diagnosed with severe arthritis in her back. Soon after she started chewing on one of her joints near the base of her tail. Apparently dogs chew when they feel pain in their joints...at least this is what I've heard. Anyone else know?


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

What are you feeding?
What is your external parasite protocol? (frontline, etc)
When was your dog last dewormed, and what did they use?
Are there any other symptoms?
What part of the planet are you in?


----------



## Cesare Borgia (Jun 22, 2009)

another posibility is food alergies.


----------

